# Playing around in the intracoastal.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Boat's getting some serious use.
The unknown fish is a mojarra.
Usually used as live bait,
but in the larger sizes is a tasty panfish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

careful with the sting rays dude  those things will make you cry for your mommy  :'(


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> careful with the sting rays dude  those things will make you cry for your mommy   :'(


I've been stung twice ended up seeing a 
doctor the first time(days later) and going to hospital the next only to find that HOT! water is the cure.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > careful with the sting rays dude  those things will make you cry for your mommy   :'(
> 
> 
> I've been stung twice ended up seeing a
> doctor the first time(days later) and going to hospital the next only to find that HOT! water is the cure.


 i got hit the day before steve irwin (sp?) was killed by one  i bled like a stuck pig and the worst pain i think i have ever felt   :'( i wont get near them anymore  didnt know about applying heat at the time but you can bet i know it now  ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> > > careful with the sting rays dude  those things will make you cry for your mommy   :'(
> >
> >
> > I've been stung twice ended up seeing a
> ...


My first was in a net never saw it holding net up I was hit under my left arm


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I recognize that location - specifically pic #5.

Nice report.


----------

